# Electric Starter 1032



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a JD 1032 with a Tecumseh HM100-159094J engine, serial number 4220D. This appears to be an Ariens built model and the JD serial number is M01032X526091. I'd like to add an electric starter but can't find the Tecumseh part number after a lot of Google searching. Every parts diagram shows the optional electrical starter but never references the actual part number.

I don't think this blower ever had an electric starter because the the flywheel cover plate is intact. The engine does have the necessary mounting holes.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and four photos are attached.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tecumseh 33329


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You also want to get to that flywheel and see if there is a ring gear on it for the starter to engage with.

.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

kiss is right! sometimes the engines were spec'd without a ring gear for the starter on the flywheel , make sure before you jump


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone....you've saved me hours of frustrating searching!
I'll be sure to check for the ring gear before ordering.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Figure out what the comparable Ariens model is and look for a starter using that!!

As well as any parts you need because that brand is much bigger and parts are cheaper and more plentiful if not branded as John Deere. In fact I bought about $160 worth of parts to fix it up and everything but the $15 for two belts was a Ariens model search.

Fyi I just got a 1997 1032D with the HMSK100 tecumseh engine and found a starter on ebay for $52.44 shipped from heart-landstarters and it bolted right in and cranks over the 10hp engine easily!


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Wouldn't you need a new flywheel/recoil cover?


Both my electric start Tecumseh motors HS50 and HM80 have a bump out for the starter.


I know some of the HS50 without electric start do not have the clearance for the starter as they lack the bump in the cover?



Red


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

My 10 hp tecumseh just had a tin plate covering the hole where the starter pinion goes through. Remove a philips screw and the plate comes off, though I had to remove the gas tank lower bracket to get the bolts in for the starter.

So make sure you have the hole/spot for the starter and that there are holes in the crankcase to mount it. Mine also had the holes in the top of the starter cover to mount the push button/plug in for the electric starter.


Take some pictures with the sides of the engine at eye level (like you're as tall as a two year old) and angled towards the recoil from the bucket side to see if you have to get more than just a starter


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That is a JD build 1032. Mid-80s.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

This is an Ariens built JD1032D (D gives it away as Ariens built) 
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/rsvcZZe3VYM/maxresdefault.jpg


This is a Murray built JD1032- Model is TRS-32. TRS gives it away as a Murray built. (piece of crap) (I have one so I can say that!) 
https://images1.farms.com/ufe-image...ntral-llc-somerset/listingimages/175827-1.jpg


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Your Tecumseh's Birthday is August 7th, 1984!!! Made on Line D


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

one more thing to watch on getting starters - the gear. There are 2 different gears depending on the ring gear teeth. The pinion gears do swap out depending on the ring gear, but it's an extra cost.
One additional thing, the wire between the starter and the plugin vary depending on some model or other situation. Shorter length ones may not be long enough to mount the button on the flywheel cover on some engines.
also some models use shoulder bolts on the top 2 holes and the lower 2 are ringlets, but on others are all 4 ringlets.
Just FYI


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

TECUMSEH Electric Starter 33329A / 33329B / 33329C / 33329D / 33329E / 33329F / 37000 / 33542A / 37105
MTD 751-11196 / 951-11196, ARIENS 72403600 / OREGON 33-738 / STENS 435-615 / ROTARY 10982 / ARROWHEAD STC0016 / AEP STC0016 / MES 5898N
Fits models HM70-100, HMSK70-160, LH, OHM & OHSK 90 - 120
Also fits LP powered Honda engines used on floor care equipment
For 8, 10 & 12 HP Snow king engines, Includes starter, starter button, extension cord & hardware - Unless noted
120 Volt, 16 TOOTH


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Just to close out this thread- the Tecumseh Starter 33329 worked perfectly. My machine had the flywheel teeth and the little removable plate just as notabiker described. 

The only real issue I had was with the bolts supplied with the starter I purchased from Amazon. They didn't securely thread into the holes already tapped at the factory. The upper retaining bolts were already there so I just kept them in place. For the lower bolts, I suspect the supplied bolts were metric and chewed up the standard threaded holes. I retapped those holes and then used 1/4" fine thread bolts with blue thread lock. Bingo.

Here's the Amazon link ($55 as of 2-12-19) but I paid about $6 more (naturally).
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004NTF0U4/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

On a side note, I rebuilt the carb, replaced the fuel line and started her up. The prior owner had it in storage for years and the gear shift lever was very stiff. I opened the lower pan to grease the friction disc axle and discovered the biggest mouse nest I've ever seen in my life. It took a while to carefully clear out the mess and get everything back in order. Happily, this old girl runs like a champ.

Thanks again for all of the great feedback.


----------

